# Disconnecting problem along with xbox 360 live



## Psymonmaster (Sep 9, 2007)

Hello, Here are some of my problems.

I am not sure if any of you actually experienced.

First of all, I have one xbox 360 at home and two computers. I have wired modem called, "Netgear wireless cable modem gateway cg814wg v2"
I have my computer wired by 100% connection speed and an other computer with wireless device to connect the router from netgear *54% speed but never disconnected, work all the way without problems.*

Second of all, When i hooked up for my xbox 360 live to play some halo 2 matchmaking games. There were few problems i started to get very frustrating. Every matchmaking i played, I sometimes lagged out or disconnect random for no reasons. Every time i got disconnected, i noticed my symbols "Cable, power, wireless, packet in/out, were turn off for no reasons, but left number 2 flashing signal on from the netgear MODEM. I checked my computer and the bubble pop up by the bottom right corner said "Local connection 3 unplugged" which is not true. I had double check all my plugs and all of them are just fine, but i don't see why it say that.

Third of all, My internet works just fine 100% and my wireless 54% just work just fine without xbox live 360 hooked up, but when i hooked up xbox 360 live, it disconnect my server for internet and lost server for no reasons *power off random ***? same thing* *No it's not cuz of the weather ^.^* Cables/enternet links are fine and i just bought them a month ago.

To be honest, i am getting very frustrating. I need some advices.

I don't want to hear if i have to call cable guy, i am sick of paying those mullet guys. *No offense* ^.^

I couldn't afford getting other new dsl/different company.

I don't want to go to netgear.com for ask for tech support or any bs. I had been through that for almost 2 weeks. It's not helping.

I tried to check and change ip address and have it change channel and such.. It's just the same 



Any of you have that experiences?

Any advices plz?

Thanks for reading *Btw i hate grammar and English lol*


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The connection on Xbox 360 live may be improved by opening ports. What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.
Update the network drivers (wired and wireless) on your computer to the latest available.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------

